# Wants to Eat Other Dogs



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Help. Brady is such a wonderful little boy and he typically loves everyone and everything. Lately, he has started to act like a little maniac sometimes when he sees other dogs. He has lots of doggie friends who he loves! He is the social butterfly of the neighborhood and has to stop and say hi to all the neighborhood dogs when he goes for his walks. But, he has started acting like an attack dog sometimes when he meets new dogs. He never does this when he is off leash, but lately, when I take him to the pet store, he finds a dog that he goes nuts on. It is so strange to me because he is usally so happy go lucky. Any ideas what is going on his head or what I can do about this? 

I was just at the petstore with him and a gentleman had his german shepard off leash in the store. Brady ran up to him with his tail wagging. They both wagged tails for a minute, Brady sniffed his butt, and the german shepard walked away. Brady went crazy as he walked away like he was going to attack him. I looked really stupid since I asked the gentleman when we walked in if his dog was friendly. I heard someone in line say "Is your dog friendly". Kind of embarrassing:brick:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I have a friend who has this problem and the issue is the leash....

When we go to visit if my dogs are on a leash her dog goes crazy...as soon as I take them off they are best friends....just a thought.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karen, I don't have an answer-- but I know exactly how you feel-- because Jasper turns into a maniac on walks when cars come by. I had a neighbor stop and say " you need to get some help with him" I was embarrassed too. I hope you can find an answer. I would say just as a rule of thumb-- tell him No and put him in a down stay- if you can. maybe even anticipate the problem and have him sit before meeting other dogs. good luck.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have to giggle, because I can not even picture Brady doing that! That is so weird, maybe Bella( CUJO) is rubbing off on him!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a similar issue with McKenna. She LOVES other dogs but if she is on a leash, she just does not know how to greet them. She gets right in their face and barks. 

Off leash, she trots up slowly, does the polite sniff thing and all is well. The problem is the leash. Its hard to explain to people that she really is a loving, wonderful, playful dog when she comes off like Cujo to their dog. 

Susan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That's how I feel. They get so excited, they bark and lunge, Shelby does her Hav dance, but really are just too excited. It is hard to explain this to the other dog owner. They think your dog is going to attack them. Once they are allowed to sniff each other, it gets real quiet, like what's the fuss about.:biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> I have a similar issue with McKenna. She LOVES other dogs but if she is on a leash, she just does not know how to greet them. She gets right in their face and barks.
> 
> Off leash, she trots up slowly, does the polite sniff thing and all is well. The problem is the leash. Its hard to explain to people that she really is a loving, wonderful, playful dog when she comes off like Cujo to their dog.
> 
> Susan


That's interesting, Susan. I haven't had this problem, but my trainer told me that some dogs can act like a totally different dog on leash vs. off leash, in her experience. So there must be something to it! (I can't see McKenna in the Cujo role at all....fluffy white Cujo??)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Boy am I happpy to know Riley is not the only one with a leash problem. 
I remember my first day of Agility we were the 1st ones to show up and as each dog showed up Riley went nuts trying to get at them. I was very lucky that one of the girls that works at the day care is in our class so I asked her if this was the way he acted when I brought him to day care. She said no but Riley is only grouped with small dogs so maybe it has something to do with all the dogs being a lot bigger than him. She offered to work with him and start paring him with bigger dogs that she knew lived with small dogs also. We tried this for a couple of weeks and no change so we finally realized it was the leash. Riley NEEDS to great and be greated by EVERYONE...
I am lucky I have a great class and everyone know's I will bring Riley over to say hi once he stops barking. I will usually bait him with a treat and start walking in the other direction of the dog and as soon as Riley gets into heal possition I turn right back around and try walking him right past the other dog.
If he makes it past the other dog he will get rewarded and then gets to say hello. This usually works really well for me but Riley LOVES to work.

I agree with Michele I think they just get so excited they can't controll themselfs.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I agree that it is hard picturing Brady with those sweet eyes being mean. I think that you should take the picture of him and the cat and threaten to show everyone if he doesn't shape up!! He could be feeding off the nerves of the other dogs owner if they are nervous about the size difference. Their nervousness transfers to their dog and it just makes everyone more anxious.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Karen, interesting. I was just thinking of posting a new thread re a similar problem I'm having with sweet Biscuit. It started 2 mos ago (he will be a year old Sept 26) and is getting worse. The dogsitter remarked on it, saying he is very alpha. What he does is lunge on the leash, growl and bark when we are walking and see a dog approaching----and mostly at BIG dogs! Yikes!! He acts very aggressive. When he gets right up to them, though, he is sweet and appropriate. Fortunately no big dog has so far devoured him for this behavior. It is worrisome when we walk and I'm watching him like a hawk. 

He is very well socialized with other dogs at the dog sitters (plays w/5 or 6 daily w/no problem) and sees many dogs on our walking path. 

I have been dealing with this so far by stopping, saying a firm no & shaking his neck a bit like his mom would, and making him sit.

Any insights or suggestions for Karen and me? Sounds very similar to Brady. Thanks!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

It sounds like this is more of a problem than I realized. Misery loves company so I am feeling a little better:biggrin1:. I saw my uncle and his Pappion tonight and he said that Dusty is the same way when he is on a leash. This started about 6 months ago and has gotten worse and worse. I am getting to the point where I don't want to take him to petsmart or any petstores with me anymore. It is strange because he does it so randomly. He will say hi nicely to one dog and then go crazy when he sees the next. It doesn't matter, sometimes they are big, sometimes small. I am looking into getting him back into some training classes. We haven't done any since puppy kindergarden so maybe getting him in a structured environment with other dogs would help.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, so I wasn't the only one with this problem. What I do notice is that some havanese seem very territorial, and can begin to assume that THEY have to protect that pack instead of hanging back and trusting that WE are.

Also with the leash, it does take away their flight/fight response because they know they cannot run when they feel threatened, so it could explain why the change on/off leash. I have been having success with Oreo now that I have really focussed on asserting myself as alpha here and giving him rules and boundaries at home. So outside now, he trusts I am taking charge. Today, for instance, he saw a huge industrial lawn mower for the first time. I was calm and then pulled him back behind me. He was frightened, as the operator was being a complete jerk and purposely hovering around us,but he did not bark at all as he felt better behind me. He just peeked out and then I moved past ignoring the man. He lets out the odd gruffle here and there, but it is barely audible and I correct him with my "warning" growl. In our case, Oreo is not naturally an alpha, who needs to feel secure, and the moment I am lax in the alpha department, he begins to feel he has to be the one protecting the pack. He is a "wanna-be" alpha. There have been several suggestions on this forum on how to establish your leadership.

- make sure you enter all doors first both inside and outside your home
- never give them attention when they are demanding it, wait till they give up and then call them over and praise them
- make sure they offer a sit/down when you are going to give them their meals, before kenneling up before you take them out.
- never let them on the furniture unless you invite them

I know there are many other, but these are just a basic few that I have implemented and Oreo has really responded really nicely. Hugs to you - you CAN do this!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Those are good suggestions, Helen. The weird thing about Biscuit, is that other than this behavior, he isn't an alpha type with us at all. Maybe he's a wanna-be alpha, like you described.

Yes, Karen, I think you are right. I also need to get Biscuit back into an obedience class for some more training. He hasn't been in anything formal since March.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I can't believe sweet cute Brady is acting this way, not Brady. 

I think that one of the best ways to stop the problem is to put the dog in these situations. My daughter started soccer again, and I have taken the boys two days with week, and I am right there when they decide to growl under their breath to let them know I am not okay with it. I guess if they do it under their breath they think I won't hear them.lol


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Paige, I would love to take Oreo with us, but I am finding that he is good at hanging back when walking, but when we are stationary...... oy vey...... I am working on that. I have had to put him on his side as he likes to try to act all protective ( which really is fear, and he is warning everyone to stay away) seeing how he cannot handle it, yet. I will be working on that now that he is much better when walking and as long as I place myself between the "threat" and him, he really calms down and says nothing. Now my challenge is when I decide to stay put and Oreo does not have the ability to move further away as the "threats" walk by... I guess, for the time being, any progress is great, I just can't give up, as these dogs have tremendous potential to be well-balanced companions.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Helen you are doing a great job with Oreo, he is one lucky hav to have you for his mom.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

It's so wonderful the way everyone is so willing to help each other solve the challenges these little guys can present. You all are awesome!

I absolutely love this place!!! :clap2: :grouphug: :clap2:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Haha.. From the title of this thread, I was expecting Brady to be doing something worse than what he is! hehehehe

I'm sure Brady will calm down! Geee I can't wit for Beamer to go through this stage..


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Ryan, it is amazing. In my case, it was like overnight, when he went from a quiet, shy guy to a LOUD, "sound the alarm" barker. He is still the shy one, just trying to "act" tough to keep everyone away.. Kinda reminds me of the rebel kids in highschool. They were really sensitive on the inside, but you would never guess by looking at their tough exterior. LOL That's my Oreo...


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I wish I could tell which dogs he would react to and which he wouldn't. He is so loving and loves all people (never acts like that with people) and used to love all dogs. I am not sure what has gotten into him. He really does sound like he wants to rip them apart. It scares me that maybe he would hurt someone. I do need to work on some of the pack leader/dominence things with him. My problem is that my husband doesn't buy into it and just spoils Brady rotten. He loves him so much, but he doesn't want to discipline him. I think we would have the same issue if we had kids. He always wants to be the fun one:frusty:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Karen if you ever figure out a way to train your husband please let me know. Even the simple things can be a chore with mine, I am always telling my DH not to let the boys walk out the door before him and he wonders why they wont come in for him.
The funny part is he always complains that they are mommy's boys, well hello I'm the pack leader and you always put yourself at the bottom LOL.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

My DH is the same, Karen. I was always the bad cop with our daughters, and now he won't discipline Biscuit, either, and I've gotta be the stern alpha. DH speaks to Biscuit always in this lilting tone, so a NO said that way means nothing to Biscuit, lol. Of course, Biscuit adores him & goes nuts whenever he walks in. DH gets all the Hav kisses  .


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Tonight we ordered Chinese food for dinner. When the delivery guy came, Kodi was barking like a maniac. As soon as I opened the door and told him to say hello, he licked the guy on the hand and walked away.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I guess Brady is just like my DH, moody and unpredictableound:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I try to get My Wife to train Radar Properly all the time and it just causes arguments. I had to fight with her just to get her to take Radar's 
Water Dish away an hour before bed time. She seems to think it's Ok for Radar to get up in the middle of the night, wake us up so he can go Pee instead of training him to hold it for the night thus making him reliable enough for proper potty training. Right now Radar's pretty much 75-80% reliable. I wouldn't always trust him because he had some stool on his crate one day and I don't know how it got in there. I thought he took it in there to eat it but I wasn't sure. 

Sometimes it's just so frustrating to have a dog with someone who thinks that it's OK for the Havanese to: Jump all over you the minute you walk in the door and for me to stop what I'm doing just to pet Radar thus making him think that he can get what he wants just by jumping up for it all the time and elevating his status giving HIM the Alpha Position. To be able to put your fingers in his mouth all the time just because he's not biting hard but nibbling and not even conerned that he will eventually have a harder bite and could bite a young child one day. To not take his water away before bed time in order to ensure that he can hold his bladder for the night just like a trained Havanese should. To let him bite on slippers, socks, pillows My Wife's Feet, Her Fingers, Cheap Fall-Apart Toys from the Crappy Dollar Store. 

I try to make sure that Radar receives the Proper Training and I try to tell My Wife, (Bless Her Soul but I could hang myself sometimes) that it's about Radar and not about what Her or I agree on. I make sure Radar Sit's before I let him eat, I make sure He Sits before I pet him when I get home so I can take my shoes off first, I don't let him enter a door before me. I make sure he has his OWN TOYS so I don't end up with torn slippers because he is allowed to chew on things that aren't his. I want him to not bite so I scold him pretty good when he tries to bite my fingers. My Wife seems to like to Undo what I have tried to do sometimes because she wants to give Radar all this Freedom. She uses the Excuse that he's a Companion Dog so he should received Affection first thing when I get home. I'm the Bloody Alpha last time I checked and I told her that He Waits For Me and that's how it is. Sometimes, No Make That All the Time, it's Frustrating Having a Dog with someone who had a Dog before but refused to do her homework and had to give the puppy back after two days becuse of her alergies and has no concept of training priciples at all. She seems to think that the training rules dna guidelines are things I made up becasue this is how I think Radar Should be Trained. Sorry I am Ranting but I find it hard to believe that people can be that thick headed sometimes. I told My Wife.....HE'S A DOG. Radar Doesn't Care that I take my shoes off before I pet him and that the thirty seconds or two minutes isn't gonna kill him. He wants Structure and Rules....He doesn't know what to do so he needs to be told and trained how sometimes. She Humanizes Him just like so many of us do becasue we love our Hav's but they are dogs in the end.

Derek


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

It's harder when there's no consistency in the house re the dog, Derek. I understand. My husband is strictly into spoiling Biscuit, too. But I am happy that he loves him so much, because he didn't really want a dog at all.  

More aggressive behavior! My daughter dropped by last night (Biscuit maybe sees her once a month at most) and he jumped all over her and was really nipping at her and barking. He was just out of control and I couldn't get him to settle. He is usually so mellow w/everyone. I have never seen him act that way with a person. 

I did just sign him up for a small dog obedience class, and looks like he needs it.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

As usual, I knew I could count on all of you to understand what I was going through. My husband loves Brady so much, and loves to spoil him! Mommy is always the bad guy around here! All Brady has to do is look at Scott and he gets a cookie. At puppy kindergarden, they tought us to have your dog do auto checkins, so DH says Brady gets cookies each time he looks at him because he is doing the auto checkin:brick:. Brady sleeps with my husband and he loves his dad to pieces. Of course, because he gets whatever he wants from him. It is funny though how much he is like a child. Brady will run straight to me if he gets hurt or scared to be protected. Ah, the fun loving daddy and the tough mommy is what we have around here.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is good Karen cause that is your excuse to get one of YOUR own!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Last night I was laying in bed with Gryff and my blinds weren't down yet. He was looking at his reflection in the glass and growling at himself. What a dork.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My guys do that in their reflections in the fireplace door, It makes me laugh every time!! How is Gryff doing??


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

My husband grumbled in the beginning to follow all the rules with the dogs, my two daughters had no problem. I told him if he didn't believe me I could get him some books to read on dog trainnng, he also sat and watched Cesar with me. Guess he doesn't like reading, because now everyone in the house follows the same dog rules. My husband is also the known push-over in the house.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My husband won't follow the rules, either. If they dogs bark, he yells at them to stop, they just bark louder. I show him that all he needs to do is say no bark, or enough, and they will stop. Or just show them the Binnaca. But I guess he hates it when I'm right.\

That is funny about Gryff. Shelby does that when she looks at her reflection in the dishwasher.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Sad to say but Oreo is right back to his "I am going to scare you away" routine  He decided to begin this behaviour for no apparent reason and wants to bark up a storm the moment he catches sight of another dog. I call the Bark busters trainer and told her I am getting really frustrated now, as what I do only works for a time and then he just gets a brain fart and then takes a few steps back. I am back to my "ignore" routine, which I HATE, but I have told her that he is AFRAID of larger dogs. It just is a fact and he can't even be near them. Sigh, she says she wants to access his behaviour, but I KNOW that he is fearful and want to desensitize him.... Sigh, I wish some of you with larger dogs lived closer to help me.


----------

